# Junghans Mega 1000



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've been thinking about buying a good quality LCD watch for sometime...and may have found what I'm after in the Junghan's Mega 1000 (below).

Does anyone have any experience of these watches? :huh:










Light Digital display (one on far right)

Stainless-steel case and Bracelet

Sapphire Glass

Alarm. 2nd Time zone.

Chronograph. EL Backlight.

5 Bar Water Resistant (50Mts)

The movement will receive signals in Europe, the United States, and Japan.

Gents size.

Face Size, W36mm x H24mm.

Weight. 174Grams.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

d'ya know what? i reckon that that is pretty awesome....i really like that


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like them and have just read some blurb too, why this watch though? Is it the name? The design? The radio receiving capability?

For that money I would have liked a scratch resistant case and better water resistance..

I prefer it with the bracelet surprisingly and the dark display is best IMO.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I like them and have just read some blurb too, why this watch though? Is it the name? The design? The radio receiving capability?


Hi Mark, I'm very open to alternatives...here are my requirements:

Stainless steel case

Stainless steel bracelet or leather strap (must not be a rubber one







)

Easy really...not bothered about radio synch or the Junghans name but don't want rubbish either. Design should be similar to the Junghans above.

Venturas are / were nice, but too expensive  .


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Always liked those myself Paul and have come very close to buying one.

This doesn't suit you criteria but have you seen the PVD version? Very cool imho.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

another fan here. I've often thought about buying one (or ventura alpha  )


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Seiko spbg001 + spbg003, supposed to be out sometime this month but it may be Jan '09


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice  But It'd look a lot better with the the function buttons above and below the display like on the face of the Junghans, a much cleaner design.



minkle said:


> Seiko spbg001 + spbg003, supposed to be out sometime this month but it may be Jan '09


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul,

I have one, but with the "conventional" display

Roger


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Have to say i like the first one with metal braclet ,pretty cool .Not seen one in the flesh ,what sort of money are we talking about ?


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Back in August when I bought mine (since been flipped) I had the chance to compare both displays side-by-side. The "black on white background" is more legible by a country mile.

Fine watch and well made.

K


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I am really tempted by the Junghans. Wouldn't mind confirming the weight though - some say 66g and some say 174g. Quite a difference.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Robert,

Mine is 174gm with ( IIRC) one link removed.

Roger


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

that black on grey looks very cool - wouldn't be out of place on 2001 A space Odyssey!

Also looks very legible as well.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I had the chance to compare both displays side-by-side. The "black on white background" is more legible by a country mile.

Ken is right... it is.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roger said:


> Paul,
> 
> I have one, but with the "conventional" display
> 
> Roger


Roger, what do you mean by the "conventional" display? :huh:



Timetraveller said:


> Have to say i like the first one with metal braclet ,pretty cool .Not seen one in the flesh ,what sort of money are we talking about ?


Â£250ish



Regal325 said:


> Back in August when I bought mine (since been flipped) I had the chance to compare both displays side-by-side. The "black on white background" is more legible by a country mile.
> 
> Fine watch and well made.
> 
> K


That's useful to know...thanks. I liked the back-on-white best, so this is good news!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Not sure is this quite fits your requirements Paul as Iâ€™ve been fancying a digital watch for a while myself and have been very very close to clicking the â€˜buy it now button on one of these Citizen JG2000â€™s so many timesâ€¦next year perhapsâ€¦ but it does look very cool though donâ€™t you think?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Roger, what do you mean by the "conventional" display? black characters on a white background


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

minkle said:


> Seiko spbg001 + spbg003, supposed to be out sometime this month but it may be Jan '09


Oh no....looks really cheap and low end to me......thats just me though!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Oh no....looks really cheap and low end to me......thats just me though!


No you're not alone, that's exactly what I thought. Much prefer the Junghans and now, thanks to Stu, I'm seriously tempted to get that Citizen just for a bit of fun.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> Not sure is this quite fits your requirements Paul as Iâ€™ve been fancying a digital watch for a while myself and have been very very close to clicking the â€˜buy it now button on one of these Citizen JG2000â€™s so many timesâ€¦next year perhapsâ€¦ but it does look very cool though donâ€™t you think?


Hi Stuart,

I had one..in fact I had two and sold one to Roy...slightly different design (below), but didn't like them and found them very small.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no....looks really cheap and low end to me......thats just me though!
> ...


They're not as special as they could have been are they! I think they will end up being quite expensive too


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure is this quite fits your requirements Paul as Iâ€™ve been fancying a digital watch for a while myself and have been very very close to clicking the â€˜buy it now button on one of these Citizen JG2000â€™s so many timesâ€¦next year perhapsâ€¦ but it does look very cool though donâ€™t you think?
> ...


Cool...just a thought for something different...should have guessed you'd tried one at some point


----------



## Dr Bob (Feb 5, 2009)

Agent orange said:


> Always liked those myself Paul and have come very close to buying one.
> 
> This doesn't suit you criteria but have you seen the PVD version? Very cool imho.
> 
> ...


I tripped over this forum site and this posting and decided on two things:

1. to acquire this watch, what a beauty

2. to join the forum.

The watch has turned out really well. At first I was concerned that the digital display was a bit hard to read in low level light but quickly discovered that you can turn up the contrast of the display, which greatly improved legibility. The preset value is 9 (medium contrast) but by turning it up to 15, problem solved.

So, for the moment this has become my favourite watch. Glad I found the Watch Forum

Dr Bob


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi,

so by chance you happened accros the forum and spent money streight away.

Hmmm I'd hide your wallet mate, its going to get expensive. Just about every day there will be one more watch that you have never seen or heard of before that you will need!

congrats on the junghans not a fan of digital but I do like that.

max bill cronoscope is on my ever increasing list


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Only one question I,ve got will it last long enough to become a classic like Omega megaquartz or hamilton or accutron or the like.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I have to admit I have looked more than once at the stainless light display piece. I just have a problem paying that much for a digi and thats the only thing held me back. Maybe some day I will break.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Damn...I wish this topic hadn't been resurrected  ....the urge had passed but now I want one again. :blink:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I've been weirdly attracted to them for a while, fortunately I'm insulated right now by a lack of wallet contents!


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 20, 2008)

I've got one of these, a couple of years old now. I like the black one.

For me, I definitely wanted a Junghans. The Mega 1000 name is a nod in the direction of the Mega 1, the first radio controlled wristwatch if I remember correctly. Gives it a bit of added credibility in my eyes.

The new Seiko is an option, but when I was looking a couple of years ago there weren't many retro-ish RC digitals around, certainly not of any quality. G-shocks are a bit different.


----------

